# YM1500D Fuel Filter Setup



## Lovemachine35 (10 mo ago)

Here is a picture of my fuel line with filter. I would rather have the screwable bowl type. However, I don't see a place to mount it. Can others share pics of their setup? My engine is a 2TR15.

Also, what size fuel line are you using?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is what came on it. FUEL_SYSTEM: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## Lovemachine35 (10 mo ago)

I saw that but the Hoye drawing doesn't match mine. There's no where to screw in that filter. I want to see pictures of other people's YM1500s.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Lovemachine35 said:


> I saw that but the Hoye drawing doesn't match mine. There's no where to screw in that filter. I want to see pictures of other people's YM1500s.


Did you download the manual from this site and look? 

YANMAR YM1500 1ST EDITION PARTS MANUAL NPC-9009 | Tractor Forum 

YANMAR YM1500 PARTS MANUAL | Tractor Forum


----------



## Lovemachine35 (10 mo ago)

That's the picture I needed. Thanks. The parts diagram is no help in figuring actual location.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Did you download the manual from this site and look?
> 
> YANMAR YM1500 1ST EDITION PARTS MANUAL NPC-9009 | Tractor Forum
> 
> ...


Now that looks more like it! Thanks for finding that photo.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Lovemachine35 said:


> That's the picture I needed. Thanks. The parts diagram is no help in figuring actual location.


Image compliments of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. We are the largest vintage Yanmar site on the internet with over 35 years of community involvement. We know the Gray Market machines better than anyone.


----------



## Lovemachine35 (10 mo ago)

Here's my new filter setup. To mount, I used a M8x90 bolt as per diagram but used 3 9/16 nuts as spacers. Worked well and bleeding the air out was easy.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks much better then that tin can filter.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice neat job!


----------

